# location billing



## dalley (May 21, 2010)

I am new to an office that has 2 satelite offices they go to but they bill everything as if the location was the main office, is that correct? Does Box 32 need to be the sat location? 
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## jkh429 (May 21, 2010)

We have three locations. We bill all our claims with the location the patient was seen in Box 32 and the main location in Box 33. Hope this helps!


----------



## dalley (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, I have a doctor and a senior administrator that does not want to believe me.


----------

